# what music are you into?



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

i'm new so i figured i'd ask this. a lot of cops i know seem to like the same type... what do you like?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Completely random topic....

Dpends on the mood....I'm quite partial to Irish Punk bands....but thats just me.... Flogging Molly, Drop Kick Murphy's and such....

But I'm a lowly court officer, not a cop....

However I do like to light candles around me when I'm taking a bath and listen to Enya to relaxe......


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Hi Ashley, Nice myspace.... Anyways I enjoy classic rock, country, rock, some hip-hop.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I am mainly into hard rock like Rise Against, Skillet, Breaking Benjamin, Three Days Grace, Evans Blue, Evanescence, etc. But I do like a little bit of everything else except classical. I do like some rap and hip hop but that's limited to a handful of songs so don't let that go to your head.



Foxy85 said:


> However I do like to light candles around me when I'm taking a bath and listen to Enya to relaxe......


On the extreme rare occassion I listen to a couple of Enya songs to relax. But lighting candles?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Ashley, welcome to MassCops 
I can listen to just about anything IE.. Metallica, Seplatura, Slayer to Radiohead, Nirvana and even Chopin(great classical piano).


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Ashley,

Welcome to the site...I like just about any music except C&W. Sometimes I work with a partner who loves that stuff and I just am climbing the walls whenever we are in the car and it's playing. I go all the way from Wagner to The Four Seasons. I when I'm in a certain mood I like the Irish new wave stuff.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Inspector said:


> I go all the way from Wagner to The Four Seasons. ...


 Inspector, you know there was life after 1963...:jestera:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> I am mainly into hard rock like Rise Against, Skillet, Breaking Benjamin, Three Days Grace, Evans Blue, Evanescence, etc. But I do like a little bit of everything else except classical. I do like some rap and hip hop but that's limited to a handful of songs so don't let that go to your head.
> 
> I'm an "old guy" in my 40s. I've never even heard of these groups let alone listen to them!
> 
> I like rock and pop stuff from the late 50s to the late 80s. I'm also an Elvis fan but like I said, I'm "old."


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i like mostly everything, except country and western...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I heard LA Copper is very much into 80's Madonna....He said his favorite song was Lucky Star....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I listen to a plethora of different music; don't really have any favorites. I'm willing to pay the $12 for XM radio every month, but I don't like anyone enough to actually buy their CD. Believe it or not, it's probably been 7 or more years since I last went out and purchased a CD.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Koz,

In 1963 I was in college attending hootenannies (sic), By 1965 or so I was watching Joan Baez singing down in a church yard in Newport, RI and the last major concert I attended was Joshua Bell at Symphony Hall. Prior to that it was Blondie who was appearing on City Hall Plaza and I certainly don't forget Allison Kraus in her first area appearance at the Lowell Folk Festival. Ecletic? yes Old? yes....Taste? It's whatever pleases me and the person I'm with.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

zep , floyd ,stones , you get the idea ( old guy music  )

although that stuff is getting tired after 30 years so bands like green day and everclear are slowing finding their way into the cd collection.

the temptation to buy "dinosaur rock' is still there . queen just came out with a live cd...................

p,s. can't forget the hometown boys of aerosmith


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I like 90s alternative, hard rock and classic rock


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Classic rock, jazz, and some 80's stuff. I usually listen to talk radio or sports talk in the cruiser.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Gansta Rap!.................Kidding, I like almost anything but mostly country, classic rock, and oldies. Some classical too I guess.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Foxy85 said:


> I heard LA Copper is very much into 80's Madonna....He said his favorite song was Lucky Star....


Close, Crazy for you, is actually my favorite Madonna song. She wasn't half bad back then!


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Gangsta Shit.


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

all i have to say is, you can't have fun in life if you can't enjoy ignorant radio rap!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

G G G G G G Unit


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oldies and classic rock here


----------



## chuckie99 (Jan 9, 2008)

everything except heavy metal


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Gangsta Rap only


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Loving these Songs right now...











NO COMMENTS SNIPER........


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Ashley89 said:


> i'm new so i figured i'd ask this. a lot of cops i know seem to like the same type... what do you like?


Head banging, hair thrashing, body writhing ... *metal.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Michele said:


> Loving these Songs right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) No need to turn the sound on for that one....................
2) Automatic exit orders for a red light violation? Must be bc she is black.........


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

I love my Sirius radio. Music depends on what's going on. Early morning - Howard Stern, running radar-old school rap, going to a call or pursuit driving-punk rock. All there at the click of a button, no cd's to change or ipod to shuffle.unk:


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Heavy Metal, New Age Metal (i call it epic metal) Such as Blind Guardian and or um Iced Earth. Demon Hunter, Six Feet Under, Opeth, Killswitch Engage (Amherst, Ma Boys) Arch Enemy are the cd's that frequent my cd player on that side of the spectrum. Then i switch to Johnny Cash Waylon Jennings Merle Haggard Hank SR and JR. then to i guess you could call it opera type stuff like Luciano Pavorati Andrea Bocelli. then other stuff like evanessence Fly Leaf. I also like Celtic/Irish music (not just dropkick "sellout" Murphys eventhough i still like them after 10 years give or take) I'm talking about Cheiftans, Paddy Rielly, The Brennan Brothers/Tony Brennan types (If anyone knows who those three are you are on my good list)
The list keeps going
I however like some rap i'd rather shoot myself in the gut repeatedly with a nail gun than listen to GANSTA Rap ugh my head hurts thinking about it

Welcome to the site Ashley


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hb13 said:


> Killswitch Engage (Amherst, Ma Boys)





hb13 said:


> Cheiftans, Paddy Rielly, The Brennan Brothers/Tony Brennan types (If anyone knows who those three are you are on my good list)


The current singer of Killswitch is actually originally from Ohio I believe...then was in CT for awhile...still in a band here...

Chieftans rule...know the other ones haven't listened though.

I grew up listening to hardcore, punk rock, metal, and emo...I seem to be settling down a bit and listen to a lot more country....who knows, maybe I'm getting old.

By the way, what is this, myspace for the <20 badge bunny crowd? I can't take MassCops anymore...yet I responded....


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Hb13 said:


> Killswitch Engage (Amherst, Ma Boys)


Another great band.



Hb13 said:


> then other stuff like evanessence Fly Leaf.


I listen to Fly Leaf on and off, its one of those bands you have to be in the mood for. Sometimes I just find them annoying for some reason.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

C&W all of the time,I must be old huh Kate.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> I listen to Fly Leaf on and off, its one of those bands you have to be in the mood for. Sometimes I just find them annoying for some reason.


Must be the whiny Mary-Kate/Ashley look a like of a singer...



kwflatbed said:


> C&W all of the time,I must be old huh Kate.


Not at all!!! My dad listens to 99.9% C&W and isn't old


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice Kttref, yeah the Cheiftans are awesome unfortunately time caught up to a couple of the members and they are now deceased.
The Brennan Brothers are from Leicester Ma they are relatively small but frequent alot of the pubs that i go to. They've been around bout 20 years i think.
resqjyw0 flyleaf has that affect on me sometimes too. 
I don't even know what the singer looks like but i will take Kttref's word for it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*70's Punk* - Sex Pistols, The New York Dolls, The Slits, The Clash, The Damned, Johnny Thunders, Siouxsie And the Banshees, X-Ray Spex, The Misfits
* 70's Classic Rock of course.* The Who, Alice Cooper, Black Sabbath, Boston, Kiss, Queen, Cheap Trick, Journey, Sweet, 10CC, etc..
* 80's* - there wasn't any palatable music made in the 80's (OK, Tears for Fears, The Cult, Depeche Mode, and GNR, thats about it.)
* 90's* - The Gits, The Verve Pipe, The Pixies, Goo Goo Dolls, Hole, Tool, Social Distortion, Foo Fighters, Garbage, Cranberries, Tonic, Smashing Pumpkins, Alice in Chains, Stone Temple Pilots
I could go on and on... Really good era.
* 00's* - Linkin Park, Default, The Strokes, Nickelback, Alien Ant Farm
* Lately* - Paramore, Silversun Pickups, Lamb of God, Mastodon, Coalesce
*Jazz* - Jelly Roll Morton, Fats Waller, Stan Getz, Oscar Peterson (the man could make a piano sing), Dexter Gordon, Dave Brubeck
*Classical, Opera, and Baroque* - I'll save the list for my more sophisticated friends.. 

OH! And of course;
The Bee Gees - For when I feel like Dancin'!
Abba - For when I feel like singin'!
and Barry Manilow - For when I just need a good cry...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> *Lately* - Paramore...


Good call on that...did you know the singer is only 17??? What a voice!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

kttref said:


> Good call on that...did you know the singer is only 17??? What a voice!


Kate would hit it!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Hb13 said:


> I don't even know what the singer looks like but i will take Kttref's word for it.


Just search Utube for their videos.



KozmoKramer said:


> *90's* - The Gits, The Verve Pipe, The Pixies, Goo Goo Dolls, Hole, Tool, Social Distortion, Foo Fighters, Garbage, Cranberries, Tonic, Smashing Pumpkins, Alice in Chains, Stone Temple Pilots
> I could go on and on... Really good era.


The 90s was a really good era.



screamineagle said:


> Kate would hit it!


:L:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah Kate, I really like the "All We Know Is Falling" album, and _All We Know_ is an awesome song, along with _Conspiracy_ and _Let This Go_...
I just downloaded Riot onto my Zen.

Hayley Williams has great pipes for sure, but not much to look at though IMHO.
Shirley Manson, now SHE was luscious, what a doll.
I would have licked her wounds clean back in 96' when I first turned onto Garbage.

Paramore kind of reminds me of female lead singing Hoobastank.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

*By the way, what is this, myspace for the <20 badge bunny crowd? I can't take MassCops anymore...yet I responded.... [/quote]*

*+1*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

screamineagle said:


> Kate would hit it!


Negative Batman...don't fly that way.



kozmokramer said:


> Yeah Kate, I really like the "All We Know Is Falling" album, and _All We Know_ is an awesome song, along with _Conspiracy_ and _Let This Go_...
> I just downloaded Riot onto my Zen.


Yeah, that's the album I have and enjoy. Pressure and Emergency are my favorite songs...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

how did i forget Guns and Roses ?

nice list Koz


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Pahapoika! Music is my number 1 pastime after my family.
I honestly could not live without it.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

No real preference, I could enjoy any thing from classical to death metal.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Raffi. 24/7.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Pretty much everything EXCEPT Hip Hop and MOST Rap. Off the wall new age stuff sucks as well. If it's nothing but strange noises, I'll pass, that includes Bjork. You can keep Raffi too. Yuck.

So, in conclusion, Opera, Classical, Country & Western, Rock (almost all kinds) Punk, new age stuff, some electronica (gotta love Kraftwerk!). Easy Listening, Gregorian Chant (hey, that stuff is great!), Gospel....

I'll stop there. The list would get too long.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

If it's not hip-hop, (c)rap or wierd foreign shit, I'll listen to it. I prefer country and loooouuuuuudddd rock music. Yes, even 80s hair bands.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> You can keep Raffi too.


That was a joke, Raffi sings child folk songs. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ctrain; "Cup of Tea" was from 1995 The Verve Pipe album entitled; Villains.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Kozmo - What is this, "pop-up video"?!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Lol C


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Old Van Halen, Suicidal Tendencies, Godsmack, Queensryche, Dokken, and of course Ted Nugent.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

MARINECOP said:


> Old Van Halen, Suicidal Tendencies, Godsmack, Queensryche, Dokken, and of course Ted Nugent.


Like em all.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Metal


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CTrain said:


> That was a joke, Raffi sings child folk songs. Not my cup of tea.


I'll tell ya the honest truth, I typed my answer and THEN noticed yours.

And if you honestly think I thought you were serious, man, you do NOT know me. A real Raffi fan would NOT have said 24/7. They would have said 24/7/*365*!

That's how I knew yours wasn't serious. But I really didn't notice yours until after posting mine.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh haha ... If I recall corectly, he did have some catchy tunes though. "Baby Beluga", for instance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

kttref said:


> By the way, what is this, myspace for the <20 badge bunny crowd? I can't take MassCops anymore...yet I responded....


:L:

So true.... yet here I am answering this because I am bored.

My ipod is a total mess at the moment. I go from 80's hair bands to Pantera (Cowboys From Hell could be considered hair band material though). I can't stand any rap after the mid 90's except for some Jay-Z and Kanye West. I also am a big fan of Zero 7 and Imogen Heap, but only because her voice is Uber-Sexy. I even have a song or two from Insane Clown Posse, but the only way I would admit it in real life is under a Poly exam.

edit: A visual argument for liking Zero 7...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I even have a song or two from Insane Clown Posse, but the only way I would admit it in real life is under a Poly exam.


LIAR!!! You just admitted it here...!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CTrain said:


> Oh haha ... If I recall corectly, he did have some catchy tunes though. "Baby Beluga", for instance.


God Help Me, I know the words to this song. My wife and I sang it to my daughter. Now the damn thing is stuck in my head. Must...put...on...some..Dropkick Murphys or I'll....go.....insane. KISS ME, I'M SHITFACED, SAVE ME! unk:


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

CTrain said:


> That was a joke, Raffi sings child folk songs. Not my cup of tea.


Bannana Phone is a classic...don't deny it


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Haha to be honest, I'm surprised so many people know of Raffi - His tunes are amongst my earliest memories... which puts them at almost 20 years old.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

CTrain said:


> Haha to be honest, I'm surprised so many people know of Raffi - His tunes are amongst my earliest memories... which puts them at almost 20 years old.


Actually CTrain, the song wasn't called "Memories" - It was entitled "The Way We Were", a very common mistake.
The song was recorded in 1973 by Barbara Streisand for the soundtrack album and movie of the same name.
It went #1 on the Billboard 100 in January 1974.

_Honestly_ was recorded by Stryper for their 1986 album "To Hell With the Devil", which went gold in 87' and platinum in 88'.

Hope this helps buddy.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Pop. Pop. Pop-up video. 

I could not stand that show haha, but once again Kozmo, thanks for the info.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

watched that show on VH1 Classic today, speaking of bringing back memories


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

The stupid "bloop" noise was what really bugged me about that show


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

CTrain said:


> ...but once again Kozmo, thanks for the info.


 No problem buddy, I'm glad to be of service.
But if I could make 1 more slight correction..
The tune was actually titled; "Thanks for the Memories" from the 1938 film; _The Big Broadcast of 1938_, starring Dorothy Lamour, Shirley Ross, Martha Raye, Bob Hope, and W.C. Fields.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Actually CTrain, the song wasn't called "Memories" - It was entitled "The Way We Were", a very common mistake.
> The song was recorded in 1973 by Barbara Streisand for the soundtrack album and movie of the same name.
> It went #1 on the Billboard 100 in January 1974.
> 
> ...


KozmoKramer: Law Enforcement enthusiast, MassCops Administrator, Musicologist.

Barbara should have won an OSCAR! For SOMETHING!

How many Bjork fans we got out there? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> How many Bjork fans we got out there? Anyone? Anyone?


Only thing I liked of hers was 'Army of Me', but I really prefer the cover of it that Helmet did.


----------



## m2atrooper (Jan 18, 2008)

Good Lord... My age is showing!! Many of the bands and artists you have mentioned ??? I haven't got a clue!! However..... I'll bet if I said "Glenn Miller" , there would be a few of you saying... "WHO"?? (no, not the group)
Not too much music that I don't like... except 'opera' ... never got into that.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

M2 I could converse quite nicely with you about Big Band or Swing. I grew up on it. Dad played trumpet for the Navy swing Band.
Anytime your "In the Mood" give me call, my number is "Pennsylvania 6-5000"!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

No it's not Koz...It's 603-867-5309


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Yanni


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

m2atrooper said:


> Good Lord... My age is showing!! Many of the bands and artists you have mentioned ??? I haven't got a clue!! However..... I'll bet if I said "Glenn Miller" , there would be a few of you saying... "WHO"?? (no, not the group)
> Not too much music that I don't like... except 'opera' ... never got into that.


Don't worry Seal there are many of us that do remember "Glen Miller"


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

CTrain said:


> The stupid "bloop" noise was what really bugged me about that show


The bloop! That's exactly what it was, a bloop! Bloody annoyin!

Garbage, U2, Pink, Tori Amos, Jet, Sarah McLachlan, Winehouse even though I know she'll be dead in six months. Matchbox/Rob Thomas.


----------



## m2atrooper (Jan 18, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> M2 I could converse quite nicely with you about Big Band or Swing. I grew up on it. Dad played trumpet for the Navy swing Band.
> Anytime your "In the Mood" give me call, my number is "Pennsylvania 6-5000"!


Most excellent! I now know that I'm not alone! We could hook-up at Tuxedo Junction, perhaps take the A-Train if it will connect with the Chattengo Choo-choo!


----------



## m2atrooper (Jan 18, 2008)

Like I said..... Good to know I'm not alone... and there's folks around from my greneration! I just wish I'd known I was gonna live this long, I sure woulda taken better care of myself!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ahhh When the saints go marchin in good ole Louie


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kttref said:


> No it's not Koz...It's 603-867-5309


Tommy Tutone, good song!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> Tommy Tutone, good song!


""...for the price of a dime I can always turn to you...""

uh

""... for the price of four dimes, a nickle and five pennies I can always turn to you...""


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> Don't worry Seal there are many of us that do remember "Glen Miller"


I can't say I REMEMBER Glen Miller, but I love his music and wasn't it Jimmy Stewart who played him in the movie? Terrific Movie.

Swing was/IS a great style of music. Dixieland Jazz and I could sit and listen to Boogie Woogie all day. Blues is fantastic (give "Blues Before Sunrise" a try on 91.9 FM WUMB some Sunday morning between midnight and 5 am). And anyone who doesn't like the music of the Rat Pack and Bobby Darin is Squaresville!

All this from a guy who is 48, but in touch with the music of the previous generation!

Koz, I'll see you Somewhere beyond the Sea while enjoying The Summer Wind, My Way.


----------



## m2atrooper (Jan 18, 2008)

Right you are..... Jimmy Stewart did play Glen Miller... and yes, it was an excellent movie.

Your music taste is spot on!! This past Christmas, one of my presents was a 6 CD set of the "Dean Martin Show". I can't begin to tell you how thrilled I was to get it. Many happy moments and memories watching the few episodes I have viewed so far.

I even enjoy Linda Rondstats version of some the oldies, and I like Rod Stewarts three CDs with wonderful old classic songs.

Seal


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Kilvinsky,
Bobby Darin and Frank Sinatra are good choices too, and this from a guy who is 45!


----------



## m2atrooper (Jan 18, 2008)

All I can say.... is ya'll have the most excellent taste in music !!

:thumbup:


----------

